# Driftwood in Salt



## Tracey (Oct 20, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if I can seal a piece of driftwood and use it in a saltwater tank. If so what do I use to seal?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Tracey said:


> Can anyone tell me if I can seal a piece of driftwood and use it in a saltwater tank. If so what do I use to seal?


No need to seal it, soak the tannins out and put it in your tank


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

May I ask why you would want to use it in a saltwater tank?

I would assume it would break down in a saltwater environment and add extra organics to your water.

As well driftwood tends to soften the water and would lower your PH which you don't want in a saltwater environment.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tracey (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, I do realize it is not ideal for saltwater tank which is why I am asking how to seal it. I want to convert my planted tank to salt but love my very large piece of driftwood and would like to find a way to use it without lowering ph or having it breakdown. This tank is an addition to my existing system


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Tracey said:


> Thanks, I do realize it is not ideal for saltwater tank which is why I am asking how to seal it. I want to convert my planted tank to salt but love my very large piece of driftwood and would like to find a way to use it without lowering ph or having it breakdown. This tank is an addition to my existing system


Use fibreglass gel coat, if you have any questions call me and I can tell you how 4164609922


----------

